# Is pale point buckskin a possibility?



## CinnaDex (Jan 19, 2014)

I've always classified my pony mare as a pale point buckskin but the other day i had someone remark to me that it wasn't possible? I've never really known what else to call her, her father's a palomino, her mother is a weird thing that's bay in warmer months and grey in colder ones. 

there's a winter photo and a summer photo here, rest assured, she's got a new halter that fits her properly now  

winter










and summer










I know they aren't great pictures but they're all i really have, her tail is the same colour as her mane


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

She's definitely a buckskin possibly has the silver dilution making her points lighter than normal. Is mom a silver bay by chance? Got any pics of the dam?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Definitely a buckskin but it will be interesting to see what the others figure she may be carrying


----------



## CinnaDex (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't have any pictures of the dam sorry, but when i first met her she was a shaggy rose grey with darker points, and then as its got warmer she shed out to bay. Her mane and tail stayed like a grey's - definitely not a solid black like a regular bay, it had white hairs and some brown mixed in. Dam was 14


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah dam sounds silver to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Did the dam resemble this horse colour-wise?


----------



## CinnaDex (Jan 19, 2014)

It's similar, yes, she was darker overall however, but her face was lighter than the horse in the picture's is.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

More like this?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I was thinking this

http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...g8oIsb4rwIXjnR4XpZHwVJEA&ust=1390271992180246


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

That is what I envisioned as well ^^^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CinnaDex (Jan 19, 2014)

Yep!  the dam looked very similar to that during the warmer months


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Sounds like mom's a silver bay. The silver will get lighter in the winter and make the horse look odd lol. Very pretty!

Rocky Mountain Horses have a lot of silver, they are the poster breed for silver.

Buckskin is definitely possible from bay +palomino. I don't know why someone would think otherwise, they must not understand genetics.

I would say definitely buckskin and my guess is mom is silver and your girl has inherited that as well (which is why she is more cream than black on her points). So you can call her "pale point buckskin" (which is a description not a color) or more technically "silver buckskin". Very pretty color.


----------

